# Joaçaba (SC) - A menor metrópole do Brasil (2019 + novas 2020)



## HenriqueHHD (Nov 26, 2011)

*JOAÇABA​*Após o centenário da cidade (em 2017) existiram poucas atualizações aqui no fórum sobre a cidade.

Com população estimada de 29.827 habitantes (2018) está desde a década de 90 entre as 10 melhores cidades do país para se viver segundo a lista da PNUD/ONU.
Desde 2012 é a cidade-sede da Região Metropolitana do Contestado com população estimada em 527 mil habitantes. Junto com as cidades irmãs Herval D'Oeste e Luzerna formam (praticamente) um único núcleo populacional.

Fundada em 25/08/1917 como parte do acordo para o término da Guerra do Contestado (junto com o município de Chapecó), permaneceu por décadas como o município-pólo do Oeste Catarinense.

Terra de Frei Bruno (possui uma das maiores estátuas do Brasil em homenagem), de um dos maiores carnavais do Sul do Brasil, do Teatro Alfredo Sigwalt (um dos principais do estado) e do Joaçaba Futsal (time da Liga Nacional de Futsal).









_Selo do Centenário, 2017._

Mantem importante influência no setor de serviços a nível estadual, sendo a cidade da sede administrativa da Universidade do Oeste de Santa Catarina (UNOESC), maior instituição universitária do interior catarinense.

A cidade também é conhecida nacionalmente devido aos cursos de Medicina (maior nota do estado e 20º do Brasil)* e Odontologia (maior nota do estado e 11º do Brasil)*.
_*Última avaliação para cursos da área da saúde realizadas pelo INEP-MEC em 2017 utilizando-se a avaliação ENADE/CPC_









_Créditos: Mídia Led, 2018_









_Joaçaba e Herval. Créditos: Levi Garcia_









_Joaçaba. Créditos: Levi Garcia_









_Joaçaba vista do Monumento Frei Bruno. Créditos: Levi Garcia_









_Centro de Joaçaba. Créditos: Nathan Cazella_









_Centro de Joaçaba. Créditos: Nathan Cazella_









_Joaçaba vista de Herval_









_Joaçaba e o Monumento Frei Bruno. Créditos: Nathan Cazella_









_Centro. Créditos: Nathan Cazella_









_Pôr-do-sol no Parque Central. Créditos: Nathan Cazella_









_Pôr-do-sol. Créditos: Nathan Cazella_









_Catedral à noite. Créditos: Gu Fotografia_









_Créditos: Nathan Cazella_









_Créditos: Levi Garcia_









_Créditos: Levi Garcia_









_Skyline Noturno. Créditos: Levi Garcia_


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Kelsolândia! 

Muito massa.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Essa cidade é muito show. Joaçaba transparece uma população vezes maior (sei, isso é chover no molhado).

Destaco a primeira foto. Fantástica. 

PS: Terra do Kelsen, impossível dissociar. 


Parabéns xará.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Além de ser a terra do Kelsen, é a terra do arremesso de porcos
Bom ver Joaçaba novamente por aqui :yes:


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

SC é o que há, pois além de ter a maior cidade pequena do mundo (Joinville) tem também a menor cidade grande (Joaçaba).

E o nome de ambas começa com "J". Que é sucedido pelo "K". De Kelsen. :dizzy:

Show de fotos!


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Joaçaba é incrível, não tem como não admirar ou até mesmo se espantar com a pujança desse centro urbano, dizer que uma cidade com 30 mil habitantes (58 mil em sua conurbação) ter cara de metrópole é de se espantar mesmo.


População da conurbação de Joaçaba:
..........Joaçaba..................................Conurbação..Outras
Ano.....Urbana....Total.....Herval...Luzerna...Total..desmembradas
1920...............13.335..........................................Concórdia
1940.....3.614...36.174.........................................
1950.....9.211...48.299.........................................
1960...11.662...34.501...11.517............................Água Doce, Ponte Serrada
1970...13.755...20.794...13.125..............33.919......Catanduvas, Treze Tílias, Jaborá, Irani, Ibicaré
1980...19.230...24.725...15.465..............40.190.......
1991...23.211...28.139...17.832..............45.971.......
2000...21.688...24.066...20.044....5.572...49.682.......
2010...24.924...27.020...21.239....5.600...53.859.......
2018...27.000...29.827...22.495....5.686...58.007......


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

29 mil habitantes com esse monte de prédios? Conheço uma no interior de São Paulo com 80 mil habitantes e só tem dois prédios.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Região Metropolitana do Contestado... Isso é sério?


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Parece até que foi feita no Cities Skylines XD

Bela cidade! Nota 10! :applause:


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

del Marques said:


> 29 mil habitantes com esse monte de prédios? Conheço uma no interior de São Paulo com 80 mil habitantes e só tem dois prédios.


E o que dizer de Boa Vista com quase 400 mil habitantes e meia dúzia de prédios? :nuts: :lol:


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

jvitor2012 said:


> E o que dizer de Boa Vista com quase 400 mil habitantes e meia dúzia de prédios? :nuts: :lol:


A cidade que me referi é essa, Campo Limpo Paulista 80 mil habitantes e só esses dois prédios.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ Aqui na Região Norte uma cidade começa a se verticalizar normalmente quando chega a 100 mil habitantes. São poucas as exceções. Agora me vem na cabeça só Cacoal (RO), Gurupi (TO) e Salinópolis (PA).


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Cidade do meu amigo Fernando Kelsen... Muito bom ver essa pequena grande cidade por aqui.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Com certeza é um dos grandes orgulhos de Santa Catarina. Incrível como essa cidade se desenvolve bem.

Morei por um curto período na cidade e só consigo guardar lembranças ótimas. E sempre que vou a Treze Tílias ou pra Villaggio Grando destino umas 2 duas horas pra dar uma volta pela cidade. 

A densidade chama atenção, claro, até mesmo para os padrões do estado. Mas nas últimas visitas a Joaçaba, o que me chamou a atenção foi como se desenvolveu bem o subúrbio da cidade. Pelo visto, mtas pessoas trocaram os apartamentos por casas mais espaçosas. 

Belo tópico.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

O que eu mais gosto em Joaçaba, ao contrário da maioria, não é a densidade e sim suas casas. A cidade tem casas de madeira lindíssimas espalhadas por esses morros, coisa de 50-60 anos atrás, exemplares que não se constroem mais. Minha tia-avó mora numa delas.

Conheço muito bem essa região. Minha família paterna é da região de Videira até Piratuba + vale do Irani. Zona riquíssima e de gente muito honesta e trabalhadora, pena os acessos viários serem horrendos.


----------



## DANIEL LANNA (Oct 31, 2009)

top mesmo..belas fotos


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Ótimo ver fotos novas de Joaçaba!


----------



## William_Matheus (Jan 19, 2015)

Cidade densa e próspera. Belas imagens da nossa pequena grande cidade do meio oeste!


----------



## Ponta Negra (Sep 3, 2011)

A cidade conta com belas residências e prédios


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Com toda essa densidade???? Chocado!!! 

Não lembro de ter visto fotos de Joaçaba aqui, mas curti bastante e fiquei impressionado com o desenvolvimento. :applause:


----------

